# Usb wird nicht erkannt



## Trancefreak (1. Juni 2004)

Moin
Ich habe da ein problem und zwar habe ich ein Elitegroup K7S5A Pro habe unterwindows 2000,Xp Home und Prof. die Treiber installiert alles gut und schön jedoch wird kein Usb Gerät erkannt im Bios ist alles auf on!
Habe auch schon aktuelle Treiber gesucht aber keiner funktioniert!
Weiss da einer weiter?
danke im vorraus!
gruss Patrick


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2004)

OnBoard USB oder irgendwie Front USB vom Gehäuse?
Wird der Controller den im Gerätemanager erkannt?


----------



## Trancefreak (1. Juni 2004)

Ist ganz normaler Usb hinten am Rechner der Controller wird erkannt aber er findet keinen treiber!
gruss vip


----------



## Swishell (2. Juni 2004)

hardwareerkennung durchlaufen?

... ich mein jetzt mit dem gerät, das du an den usb port anschließen willst


----------



## SpitfireXP (2. Juni 2004)

USB 1 oder USB 2

Bei USB 2 gibt es noch sogennante USB filter.
Wie heist der Controller?
Was willst du anschließen?


----------



## Trancefreak (2. Juni 2004)

Also das ist usb 1.0
und der controller heisst "usb hub" findet keinen treiber und jegliche geräte ich ich dort anschliessle werden nicht erkannt!Hardwaresuche habe ich schon durchlaufen lassen!
gruss patrick


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Juni 2004)

Ist irgendetwas übertaktet?

Wenn ja, mal alles auf default stellen.

Bist du dir sicher, das du die richtigen treiber herruntergeladen hast?
Wenn ja, versuche mal eine ältere version.

Versuchsweise mal das Bios des Board's neu aufspielen.
evtl. auch mal eine ältere version versuchen.

Ansonsten wird wohl der Controler hin sein. (meine Vermutung)

P.S.: Wenn du ein wenig zeit und einen guten Kumpel hast, einfach mal alle Komponenten gegeneinander austauschen. Netzteil, Speicher, CPU  Karten mal rausbauen.
Es kann sein, das es einen Konflikt gibt.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Ossi (3. Juni 2004)

Du brauchst für das K7S5A, da es einen SIS-Chipsatz hat, den SiS AGP VxD Driver. Der macht auch was mit USB. Ich habe nicht den neuesten, sondern den 1.9er, der läuft bei mir am stabilsten.


----------



## Trancefreak (4. Juni 2004)

Moin
Wo kann ich diesen downloaden?
gruss patrick


----------



## SpitfireXP (4. Juni 2004)

Klicke mal hier! ;-)


----------

